# do fins grow back?



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

this morning i went to check on my new fh and most of his tail fin was eaten. i put him in a hospital tank. will his fins grow back?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

:nod: they should what ate hid fins


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

my 2 inch rhom ate his fins. i had them in a tank with a divider and apparently the rhom found a way to get through.


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

They usually grow back depending on how close to the body it's gone. Also, don't be surprised if it grows back a little deformed.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

If the hard rays of the fin are damaged then they won't grown back exactly right, If it is just soft tissue, then they'll probably grow back alright.


----------

